# Undrstry import breeding?



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone else...?
Well Tonite i found my first clutch of eggs from the Veradero, but i dont think it is their first. Male spends alot of time calling from same axil day after day, and the female is found often in centers of broms where pools are quite a bit deeper. Cant see in to well enough, but courting has been goin on for quite some time now w/ them. 
Proof !!!!
1 tad of 2 eggs








Veradero tank


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

congrats bud, way to go. you know i'm 1st on dibs right? j/k really happy for you. Well done. kristy


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok... So i lied !
It wasnt the first clutch after all...
Seems to be the third atleast, i went rootin through some broms today and found a young tad in a center brom w/ 3 feeder eggs.
Then i just caught female thrashin about over the egg/tad i posted pic of, and few seconds late rshe jetted off with a good size tad on her back.
Not sure if she was trying to deposit tad or move it. But it was much larger and completely black, in comparison to other one i saw feeding.
They seem to be much further along than i thought ...
Sweet !!!! 3 clutches already.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hey buddy,keep me informed on froglet availability


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hahaha... Jason, i certainly will.
lets see how they morph... Fingers crossed.*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!!! mine calls all the tiem, but no eggs yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice Julio... Keep an eyo on em !
I found that once i actually started lookin, the clutch i found was their 3rd clutch. They were being pretty sneaky about things.
I took a really good look and found 2 other tads at different stages in water already. so confirmed atleast 3rd clutch is one i found.
have confirmed 5 tads in water now.
hopin all morph well... Patience sucks !!!!!!
Keep us posted Julio, would like to know.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to put a few water cups in the viv for drop sites to see if I get lucky. My one definite male calls every morning and night but the one he calls to that I'm thinking is the female still looks pretty immature. BUT, I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats. 2 of my males call all the time. There is one that does follow them around. I have some huge broms with lots of water in them. I am really hoping to find some eggs/tads soon. I am going to try to resist putting in any film cups for eggs and tads. I want to see if they will use the broms. All my other tanks have film cups in them. I see other people's tanks and see eggs out on the leaves. That never happens here if there is a cup. They would rather lay in there. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i got a nice clutch this morning, so hopefully they are fertile and are on their way.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a clutch that is about a week old and developing. I am probably going to leave the eggs in and let them take care of them. Is anyone pulling the eggs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i probably will pull my eggs, there are 3 females in there and i am afraid of them eating the eggs. There 7 film canisters in the tank and they laid on top of one and not in it.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 1.0.3. It looks like 2.2, but you know how that goes. The male calls often, but I haven't found any eggs yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

